
Should the schools teach students to move a pointer around a monitor? - fbeeper
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/the-mouse-faces-extinction-as-computer-interaction-evolves/2012/10/07/759aafa6-0e48-11e2-bb5e-492c0d30bff6_story_1.html
======
sebastianmarr
Please link to the first page of the article ;)

